# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Router 300x400 phong cách "Ruồi bu cùi bắp".

## saudau

Ham cái máy song mã chạy tới chạy lui nhìn cho sướng mắt mà chưa có điều kiện làm. Rãnh rỗi sinh nôi nổi, lôi mấy món đồ ve chai sắt vụn ra làm một cái Router nho nhỏ hành trình 300x400x100 vừa để để giải tỏa cơn ghiền vừa để trau đổi, học hỏi kinh nghiệm, sẳn tiện xin ít gạch đá về làm đồ chơi. 
 	Cái này mình làm trên phương diện lắp ghép đủ thứ chứ không bì với mấy bác có đủ điều kiện săn đồ với điều kiện gia công chính xác cao nha, các cao thủ cứ chém thẳng tay nhé, gạch đá chọi mình lụm hết nha.
 	Mục đích: làm cái này cũng chưa biết đạt được độ chính xác cũng như độ cứng vững tới đâu, chỉ là mong cắt được vài miếng nhôm nho nhỏ xíu xiu với 3D gỗ, mica nhỏ lặt vặt. 
 	Máy làm với phong cách “Ruồi bu cùi bắp” kakaka. Kết cấu máy làm theo phương châm vớ được cái gì thì cố gắng hết sức sử dụng cái đó rồi lắp ráp lại theo kiểu “Đè đầu cưởi cổ” – “Thằng nhỏ đè thằng lớn”. Có nghĩa là các chi tiết bên trên lắp ráp nằm ở mặt trên của chi tiết bên dưới đó, chứ không lắp vào cạnh hông. Mục đích tránh bị lỏng ốc trượt xuống trong quá trình vận hành. Toàn bộ dùng linh kiện rời, không dùng combo
 	Đã nói “Ruồi bu cùi bắp” thì trước hết phải chuẩn bị cái cùi bắp cái đã hehehe. Cùi bắp là 1 miếng thép phẳng hang tháo combo gì đó của bác Quảng, kích thước 500x700x10. Do bị khuyết 1 miếng nên sử dụng phần còn lại 500x600. Phần thừa ra để nguyên cho đẹp (sau này sẽ là cái mặt bàn nho nhỏ để dao cộ này nọ cho tiện).



Có cái cùi bắp thì vẽ vời tí cho khí thế. Mấy tấm hình này không được đồng bộ do không có thời gian nên vẽ tới đâu ra hình tới đó, có khi thay đổi tí ví dụ như mấy miếng gân tăng cứng vai có thay đổi chút ít giữa các hình nên mấy bác thông cảm chổ này. Chủ yếu thể hiện kiểu dáng để theo đuổi ý tưởng thôi.





Bắt tay vào việc là tranh thủ làm cái vai cho đẹp. Các miếng má trong và ngoài đều phay hạ bậc 1mm để ghép gân. Đầu tiên là làm cái má trong trước, sau này lắp má ngoài lúc cân chỉnh XY.






Ghép thêm cái X bằng nhôm 30x60 loại vuông cạnh và sắt U (2 mặt trên dưới thanh sắt U có đắp epoxy cho song song).




Còn cái này là Z ghép bằng nhôm tấm và sắt thanh 20x30. Lần đầu làm bằng máy cùi nên xấu quá trời. Cái Z này sau khi xong máy chắc phải làm lại cho đẹp hợn tí nhìn cho đỡ mắc cỡ hihihi.




Tạm thời như vậy thôi. Chờ gom được chút gạch đá để làm tiếp.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, GORLAK, secondhand, toanho, Tuấn, writewin

----------


## hminhtq

Máy quá đẹp . Này mà ruồi bu cùi bắp nữa thì con máy của e ko biết xếp vào cái hạng nào

----------

toanho

----------


## CKD

Vầy mà gạch gì nữa đại ca? Đẹp roài.
Mà cái trục X, liên kết giữa 2 thanh nhôm là thép C (hoặc U) à?. Thép đùn hay cán ra thì 2 cái mặt nó cũng không chuẩn lắm. Bác kiểm tra lại mặt phẳng lắp ray nhe. Nếu nó nghiên thì ứng suất lên ray lớn, chạy sẽ nặng lém.

----------

saudau, toanho

----------


## khangscc

> Vầy mà gạch gì nữa đại ca? Đẹp roài.
> Mà cái trục X, liên kết giữa 2 thanh nhôm là thép C (hoặc U) à?. Thép đùn hay cán ra thì 2 cái mặt nó cũng không chuẩn lắm. Bác kiểm tra lại mặt phẳng lắp ray nhe. Nếu nó nghiên thì ứng suất lên ray lớn, chạy sẽ nặng lém.


Ổng đắp Epoxy thần chưởng đó a

----------

toanho

----------


## saudau

> Vầy mà gạch gì nữa đại ca? Đẹp roài.
> Mà cái trục X, liên kết giữa 2 thanh nhôm là thép C (hoặc U) à?. Thép đùn hay cán ra thì 2 cái mặt nó cũng không chuẩn lắm. Bác kiểm tra lại mặt phẳng lắp ray nhe. Nếu nó nghiên thì ứng suất lên ray lớn, chạy sẽ nặng lém.


Vấn đề này mình giải quyết rồi bác. Ko có điều kiện phay phẳng với lại máy nhỏ nên xử lý bằng cách dùng Epoxy dẻo 511 đắp lên 2 mặt trên và dưới thanh sắt U chổ lắp cây nhôm định hình như vầy nè.
Dùng 1 tấm thép phẳng và 2 cây nhôm đúc để ép epoxy cho nó thành 2 mặt phẳng song song chứ ko còn lồi lõm như cây sắt nguyên thủy. 



Ép xong nó ra vầy nè



@ cây nhôm dùng để ép là 2 cây này (Cặp nhôm này GORLAK biết rõ nè)

----------

toanho

----------


## CKD

Kaka...
Nhắc tới mới lòi ra thêm mấy cái ảnh và công đoạn xử lý.
Để mình "soi" thêm để tìm hiểu công nghệ.

Nói riêng về vụ AB để làm bề mặt. Với điều kiện giới hạn về năng lực gia công thì việc dùng AB để hổ trợ tạo bề mặt tốt hơn cho lắp ghé mình có làm nhiều. Cơ bản thì với máy mini không thấy nó bị "yếu".

Cụ thế:
- bề mặt kim loại (sắt) ta mua về thường không phẵng, vặn, xoắn. Nếu không phay, bào tạo lại bề mặt thì khi lắp chi tiết lên sẽ rất khó hiệu chuẩn. Xiết ốc đầu này thì đầu kia nó sai. Không có máy gia công hoặc có máy nhỏ chạy sắt không được. Làm thế nào?.
- làm sạch bề mặt. Dùng bánh nhám quét sạch bề mặt cần thi công.
- dùng băng keo & xốp cách ly phần cần thi công (để ít tốn keo).
- dùng epoxy kim loại (AB xám, AB dẻo v.v... thường pha 1:1). Đổ một lớp mỏng (dày vừa đủ với nhu cầu), phả đều.
- nếu để phay lại thì giờ chỉ cần chờ keo chết rồi mang phay.
- nếu không phay lại thì dùng dưỡng. Làm như bác saudau. Nhớ là bề mặt dưỡng dán 1 lớp băng keo nhe.

Keo AB này về lý thuyết là mềm. Nhưng theo mình nó không ảnh hưởng nhiều đến kết quả chung. Vì nó mềm nên gia công lại dể dàng, dể hơn xơi nhôm, cứng như nhôm. Nhất là lớp mỏng và tiếp xúc diện tích lớn thì càng cứng.

----------

cnclaivung, ppgas, saudau, toanho, tranphong248

----------


## GORLAK

> Vấn đề này mình giải quyết rồi bác. Ko có điều kiện phay phẳng với lại máy nhỏ nên xử lý bằng cách dùng Epoxy dẻo 511 đắp lên 2 mặt trên và dưới thanh sắt U chổ lắp cây nhôm định hình như vầy nè.
> Dùng 1 tấm thép phẳng và 2 cây nhôm đúc để ép epoxy cho nó thành 2 mặt phẳng song song chứ ko còn lồi lõm như cây sắt nguyên thủy. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ép xong nó ra vầy nè
> 
> 
> 
> @ cây nhôm dùng để ép là 2 cây này (Cặp nhôm này GORLAK biết rõ nè)


Cặp này trc e tính dùng nó để đôn cao lên gắn cặp ray trượt ấy chứ, sau bể thiết kế nên gả nó đi luôn

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

Mấy hôm nay nhiều việc quá. Mới thêm được có nhiêu.
"Lắp khung sắt phay phẳng vào khung sắt hàn DIY". Tội nghiệp con nhà nghèo vùng nông thôn túng quá nên xử lý bằng cách này. Bác nào có cao kiến quăng cho mình xin cục gạch để sửa lại vì chưa ráp dàn trên dù sao cũng tốn thêm ít công cho nó hoàn chỉnh hơn.
Khung sắt U và V tự hàn để làm cái khung cũng là cái đế  cho vitme chạy thôi. Do tay nghề hàn thấy ghê gớm quá nên xách đá mài dọn rồi sơn luôn để che xấu đi, hihihi.
Do khung hàn bằng sắt chợ nên không được thẳng, kèm theo khung hàn canh rất kỹ và chỉ hàn ở đầu thôi nhưng vẫn bị vênh so với tấm thép phay chuẩn là đương nhiên. Nếu để nguyên xiết ốc lock vào cái miếng thép phẳng thì có thể làm miếng thép biến dạng. Xử lý vụ này mình không có chổ phay nên tiếp tục dùng Epoxy để lấy phẳng theo miếng thép.
Epoxy dùng là thứ này



Làm sạch bề mặt: Dùng máy chà nhám chà sạch bề mặt cần đắp keo



Trộn keo tỷ lệ 1:1, trét đều bề mặt thật kỹ cho keo bám đều, chú ý sao cho lớp keo ở phần giữa dày hơn chút ít.



Dùng băng keo dán lên miếng thép phẳng cho ko bị dính keo. Chổ này mình dùng 2 miếng mica vì trên tấm thép có khoan lỗ từ trước. (Dùng Mica loại tốt – mình dùng mica FS – tránh lỗi lõm do lỗi không đều của các loại mica rẽ tiền).



Dùng cảo ép chặt 4 góc của khung sắt hàn và tấm thép cho keo tràn ra các bên, trãi đều lấp khoảng trống.



Chờ khoảng 2 phút cho keo chang đều rồi tháo cảo ra cho cái khung sắt hàn vs tấm thép trả về hình dạng tự do của nó (ko để lâu vì khi keo bị cứng là trò này không linh ứng ah nha). Khoảng 2 tiếng sau dùng dao cắt 1 đường chổ keo bị tràn ra để khi tháo ra dễ cắt bỏ keo thừa, vì Epoxy rất cứng.




Và đây là kết quả sau 15 tiếng đồng hồ đi làm chuyện khác, kekeke Bóng như gương





Lắp vào vừa khít, so 2 cây thép vs cái mặt bàn gang phay nhảy 2 vạch (hehehe hi vọng lắp ray vào cũng đừng có khuyến mãi thêm vạch nào là mệt ah) (Cái mặt bàn gang này Rô Méo rành nè ). Ah mà ko biết cái đồng hồ so rà vậy được không mấy bác?





Còn 2 miếng bể để mai rãnh cũng dùng Epoxy đắp luôn cho nó đẹp (chổ đó không có lỗ ren gá phôi, chỉ cần phay ngang cho phẳng lại sau này gá phôi cho dễ thôi.
Theo tiêu chí ban đầu là “Ruồi bu cùi bắp” nên Vitme Y và step sẽ bu bám vào cái miếng thép cùi bắp trăng trắng đó luôn chứ không lắp vào cái khung đen thui lui bên dưới

Công trình mới tới đây thì phải làm việc khác òi. Phải làm xong việc cho gấu mới tiếp tục được

Thanks các bác quan tâm!

----------

CKD, secondhand, toanho, tranphong248, Tuấn

----------


## secondhand

> Máy làm với phong cách “Ruồi bu cùi bắp” kakaka.


Câu này tui thấy sai sai sao á, tui nghe dân giang hồ nói ruồi bu cái gì chứ đâu phải bu cùi bắp  :Big Grin: 

Đỗ keo xong nó bóng vậy hay ô sơn PU lên.
So mặt bàn với ray lệch 2 vạch, chứ so 2 ray với nhau không chừng 0 vạch hoặc nó khuyến mãi thêm vài vạch đó ông  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Vụ dán mica chống dính bác có thể dùng băng keo teflon chịu nhiệt, loại bà con hay dán vào máy dán túi ni lông ý ạ. Một mặt có keo, còn mặt kia nó phủ teflon, chắc để khô keo mới tháo cũng không bị dính

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

@secondhand: Cái máy này tui lấy tấm thép phẳng và cái mặt bàn gang phay 6 cạnh làm chuẩn, khi lắp đồ lên đó thì so với cái mặt bàn chứ so với cái gì cha? 
@Cụ nhắc tui mới nhớ cái băng keo này. Thứ này dính khá tốt, mặt phủ teflon thì ko dính gì. Dem làm cái vụ này sướng thì thôi luôn.

----------


## Nam CNC

băng keo đó không rẻ đâu à... mấy xị 1 cuồn be bé thôi dài 5m , dán hết cái máy chắc mấy cuồn.

----------

saudau

----------


## hung1706

Hình như 300k 1 cuộn bé bé xinh xinh  :Big Grin: .

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhưng mình thì ủng hộ dùng băng keo cuộn to cực mỏng hay được dùng dán thùng  carton. Băng keo tep-lon đắt và dày và có gân.

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

Nếu chỉ vì mục đích chống dính thì mình dùng băng keo đục loại thường thôi. Trước khi dán lấy ít base Cana lau trên bề mặt cần dán để sau này lột ra ko để lại keo của băng keo. Còn băng keo nylon thì ko ăn epoxy đâu.

Sẳn tiện nhớ lại thời chơi lai tạo cá Betta. Dùng băng keo đục thì nó dính kinh, khó gỡ. Nên khi dán hồ kiếng mini mình dùng băng keo trong. Làm xong đem ngâm vào nước hoặc lau nước lên khoảng 5 phút sau nó tự tróc ra. Chỉ cần lấy cước nylon chùi nhẹ là đi hết keo.

----------


## CKD

Trước không có khã năng gia công, em cũng dùng epoxy nhiều.
Làm xong dùng luôn hoặc đổ keo dày lên rồi phay lại với máy tự trồng. Hoặc cả mài rà  :Smile: , rà trên epoxy nhanh hơn rà trên sắt, mà lại bổ khuyết được những chổ lõm.

Làm với epoxy thì để chống dính dùng nhiều cách, trong đó dùng băng keo thông dụng là dễ & rẻ nhất. Để dể bóc tách (dù không dích, nhưng với bề mặt lớn thì cũng không dể), cẩn thận lau (thoa) một lớp Cana mỏng lên bề mặt cần chống dính. Sang hơn thì có loại sơn chống dính chuyên dùng cho ngành epoxy, xịt phát, chờ khô là dùng. Đảm bảo bóng đẹp.
Nhớ là phải vệ sinh bề mặt cần đắp epoxy thật sạch, dùng bánh cước hoặc chải sắt. Nếu nó dính dầu hoặc rỉ sét thì một thời gian sau sẽ bong tróc  :Smile: .

Giờ thì thường đem thuê gia công, nên nếu là sắt thì cho lượng dư hơi nhiều (sắt quá rẻ so với công xá), sau đó gia công lại tiện thể bù biến dạng.
Tiện nói về gia công.. em thấy rất nhiều nơi nhận gia công, thông qua quy trình họ làm, em đánh giá là kiểu gì sau khi gia công tháo xuống nó đều biến dạng tiếp. Đê đảm bảo thường quá trình gia công em yêu cầu được làm theo cách của em, can thiệp & hiệu chuẩn phôi trước khi tiến hành để đảm bảo biến dạng sau gia công ít nhất có thể.

----------

duonghoang, saudau

----------


## Tuấn

Vụ thường hóa vật liệu cụ TCM có dạy em một chiêu: cụ ấy hàn xì xong, để đó 1 tháng rồi mới đem gia công, trong 1 tháng ấy cụ ấy phôt pho hóa hay cái chi chi hóa đó bằng cách hàng ngày tè vào nó. Cụ ấy còn khoe bằng cách này, cứ mỗi khi chế máy là nhà lại đỡ hẳn tiền nước xả bồn cầu  :Smile:

----------

duonghoang, Nam CNC, saudau

----------


## CKD

> Vụ thường hóa vật liệu cụ TCM có dạy em một chiêu: cụ ấy hàn xì xong, để đó 1 tháng rồi mới đem gia công, trong 1 tháng ấy cụ ấy phôt pho hóa hay cái chi chi hóa đó bằng cách hàng ngày tè vào nó. Cụ ấy còn khoe bằng cách này, cứ mỗi khi chế máy là nhà lại đỡ hẳn tiền nước xả bồn cầu


Thường hóa sau khi hàn thì nhiều cách lắm ạ, chi phí khác nhau, hiệu quả cũng khác nhau.
- Rẻ nhất là dùng tự nhiên, mượn sức mạnh thiên nhiên để làm. Hàn xong cứ vứt ra sân, phơi nắng, phơi mua một thời gian. Bèo bèo phải vài tuần, cả tháng, thậm chí hơn  :Smile: . Mặt trời sẽ làm nhiệm vụ của nó. Tốt nhất nên chống sét trước khi vất ra sân, không khéo sau thi thường xong thì thành rác luôn.
- Kế nữa là dùng than đá, làm cái lò, nung cho nó nóng đỏ rồi cứ để vậy cho lò tự tắt, rồi để vậy luôn cho nó nguội hẵn thì dùng. Mà nhớ là không có thổi lò nhé, không khéo nó cong tè le.
- Cách khó nhằn là nung & kiểm soát nhiệt. Sau đó để nguội chậm kèm theo kiểm soát nhiệt. Hehe..

Thôi, em chọn cách rẻ nhất vậy.. có điều hơi mất thời gian tí  :Wink: .

----------

duonghoang, toanho

----------


## saudau

Do bận việc tý nên làm chậm quá, chỉ hí hoáy ban đêm được chút ít. lắp ray Y lên so so kéo kéo đẩy đẩy thấy ổn. Gác lun cái X lên tiếp tục so so kéo kéo đẩy đẩy thấy kim cũng chỉ nhích qua lại chút xíu (min-max trong khoảng 2 vạch). em nó ra hình vầy.



Thấy cũng êm nên gá Z lên lun để so vuông XY



So so kéo kéo đẩy đẩy tiếp tục. Do là máy DIY nên cố gắng cân chỉnh hết mức có thể khi lắp ráp để ko phải tháo ra từng phần khi hoàn chỉnh. Tuy nhiên độ chính xác gia công còn phụ thuộc rất nhiều yếu tố khác. Theo mình thì cố gắng cân chỉnh thật chính xác từng công đoạn sẽ hạn chế được sai số tổng khi máy hoạt động.

----------

CKD, maithieugia, secondhand, toanho

----------


## toanho

Lắp miếng mica là spoilboard hả em ?

----------


## saudau

> Lắp miếng mica là spoilboard hả em ?


Anh nói chổ nào ak? e làm cố gắng để dùng toàn dùng nhôm vs thép (ngoại trừ cái vách che tưới nguội nho nhỏ làm bằng mica trong cho dễ nhìn). Những chi tiết còn là gỗ vs mica sẽ được thay bằng nhôm hoặc sắt. Lý do là cái máy cùi làm tạm htrinh nhỏ quá ko cắt hết được, chỉ tập trung những chi tiết ko thể tháo ra khi máy đã hoạt động hoặc tháo ra có thể gây lệch cân chỉnh lại khó khăn, như Vai chẳng hạn.
Cho máy chạy xong thì nó sẽ trang diểm cho chính nó (kể cả cái áo cho con spindle 130w lun).

@Toanho: em hiểu ý anh rồi. Em bổ sung tí là do ko tìm được xái eke chuẩn nào để canh XY nên nhớ ra trong màn hình LCD có miếng mica cạnh láng bóng được gia công chuẩn nên lôi ra làm eke canh vuông đó anh.

----------

toanho

----------


## toanho

Hôn qua thấy CKD có post lên FB 1 cái máy với mặt bàn bằng nhôm gần giống như máy mình. Mình có hỏi làm sao cân chỉnh cho phẳng thì vào đây thấy bác Sáu đã bày cách nầy. Cái khung nhôm lên xong cũng không phẳng lệch tè lè luôn chắc phải chơi epoxy quá.

----------


## khangscc

> Hôn qua thấy CKD có post lên FB 1 cái máy với mặt bàn bằng nhôm gần giống như máy mình. Mình có hỏi làm sao cân chỉnh cho phẳng thì vào đây thấy bác Sáu đã bày cách nầy. Cái khung nhôm lên xong cũng không phẳng lệch tè lè luôn chắc phải chơi epoxy quá.


Bác toàn ốp phía sau thêm một tấm nhôm, trên đầu thêm một tấm nhôm nhé (dầm X), bác để vậy chạy thời gian bulong bẳt nhôm hình vào vai nó lỏng là lệch nha
- Vụ cân phẳng mặt bàn thì theo em bác khoan hẳn lắp nhôm mặt bàn, trước tiên bác cho chạy X Y so phẳng cái dầm để gá mặt bàn xem lệch bao nhiêu, nếu ít thì cho chạy spin dùng dao 2 ME hoặc 4ME phả thanh dầm tựa hết nhé. Nếu lệch nhiều thì chỉnh lại rồi phả dầm, phả dầm xong lắp nhôm mặt bàn lên là ok. Chú ý có một số bác hay phả mặt bàn em thấy không đẹp, vì nhôm hình nó chuẩn rồi

----------


## saudau

Lu bu nhiều việc quá ko làm gì được nhiều. Mấy ngày nay hàn được cái khung chân cho em nó có chổ đứng.



Gắn xong được cái Z để cân chỉnh này nọ tí . hihihi




Do không có máy để phay cái tấm ngoài của vai nên đành làm tạm bằng ván lót sàn dày 12mm để lắp vào cho em nó cái chân giả chạy tạm. Xong rồi cho nó phay cái vai của nó, mod từ từ lên cho đẹp.

Gắn lun cái spin hình trái bắp có cùi xong lôi cái thùng gắn driver này nọ đóng bằng gỗ thông lúc trước xài ra đấu dây điện chạy luôn.



Đang ngắm nghía không biết lôi cái gì ra phay bằng mớ bòng bong này thì ..... kakaka .... con chuột bạch xuất hiện. Thế là shot đầu tiên cho ra cái mặt bích motor cho đồng chí "Rô Méo"



Đúng là hay không bằng hên. Cũng ra được cái hình. Do không có tưới nguội nên sau khi chạy cạnh phải làm thêm shot nữa gọt thêm 0.1 cho đẹp. Thành ra thay vì cái hình vuông 98x98 trở thành 97.9 x 97.9 (sai số 0.05)

Tự nhận xét là do không có tưới nguội nên mặt nhôm không đẹp (bị nhám mặt). Do cái spin trái bắp chạy bạc 6xxx nên rung khi ăn nhôm sâu.

Để tranh thủ thêm thời gian phay mấy tấm nhôm để mông má em nó lên cho đẹp và cứng hơn. Chế thêm mấy cái ống xịt dầu cho nó đẹp sản phẩm (đau đầu ở chổ này là chưa biết làm cái vụ thu hồi dầu ra sao đây, mạc phoi nhôm lẫn vào dầu kẹt vào cánh quạt bơm thì mệt).

----------

CKD, secondhand, toanho

----------


## ducduy9104

Dấu răng nhiều vậy chắc máy bác chưa cân chỉnh à?

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

> Dấu răng nhiều vậy chắc máy bác chưa cân chỉnh à?


Hehehe,  chưa so z với mặt bàn bác ak. Với lại cái spin đó là đồ DIY luôn (xài bạc 6xxx, kéo bằng con dc) thêm nữa là ko tưới nguội nên để vết là đuơng nhiên. Mod từ từ mà bác.

----------


## GORLAK

Phay mặt vẫn bị dấu răng khá nặng, chứng tỏ spindle rung hoặc dàn khung rung, góc trên bên phải ăn ko tới có nghĩa là chạy mặt khá mỏng ==> dấu răng như vậy máy khá yếu.

----------

saudau, toanho

----------


## saudau

> Phay mặt vẫn bị dấu răng khá nặng, chứng tỏ spindle rung hoặc dàn khung rung, góc trên bên phải ăn ko tới có nghĩa là chạy mặt khá mỏng ==> dấu răng như vậy máy khá yếu.


Kakakaka. Gô Lắc soi lại nguyên cái Z lẫn spin gần 20kg anh đang gắn trên cái miếng gì vàng vàng nâu nâu kìa. Hihihi, Đúng là cái spin rung kinh dị.

----------


## hung1706

Em thấy khung máy ok, chạy pass mỏng lại là dc.
Cân chỉnh lại Z và gá spindle (chỉnh Z trc rồi chỉnh spindle theo Z ). Do góc trái trên cùng có hằn rõ -> mũi dao nghiêng
Tiện thể chỉnh lại XY luôn chứ 0.05 là hơi lớn 
Thanks !

----------

saudau, toanho

----------


## garynguyen

Bác chủ xem lại đi, phần đế quá nhẹ để máy đầm, chứ phần trên thì nhìn ngon mà phần dưới mỏng manh quá. Bác hàn cái khung chân khác bằng thép hộp cỡ to vào cỡ 70x70 ấy, sau đó mặt dưới khung chân làm bao bê tông cát sỏi,... bộ đế cỡ gần tạ thì ngon, ....khung chân càng nặng càng tốt

----------

saudau, toanho

----------


## GORLAK

Chân máy mỏng manh quá nên chạy nó rung, như lực sĩ 2 tay tổ chảng nhưng chân cảng thì ốm tong teo.. Nếu khung cứng mà ra dấu răng quá dữ thì chỉ cần cân lại trục Z cho chuản chút là đẹp.

----------

saudau

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái spindle đẹp vậy - có vẻ tốc độ thấp quá

----------

saudau

----------


## sieunhim

Rung do dàn chân yếu, bác chủ hàn thêm mấy thanh ra 2 bên chân máy, kiểu như ghép thêm cái tam giác vuông, cho nó giống mấy e mặc váy đứng dạng chân ý  :Smile:  , sẽ bớt rung rất nhiều.

----------


## secondhand

Spindle gá kiểu này ko rung mới lạ, ô làm cặp base khác kẹp phần thân tròn, lấp thấp xuống. 

Tưới nguội tạm thời cho nhôm cứ dùng bình xịt nước rữa kính, cho dầu Diesel vào xịt ngang 1 phát cho 1 pass, cũng ko cần hốt dầu gì, bảo đảm bóng ẹp  :Big Grin:

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

Thanks các bác tặng cho mớ gạch xây nhà. Việc đầu tiên là phay nhôm thay mấy miếng ván lắp tạm trên máy cái đã, vì mấy thứ này ko cần đẹp. Thêm nữa sai số 0.05 là theo XY, còn Z thì chính xác hơn. mấy chi tiết này ko cần đẹp lắm
@hung1706: Như bác nói, thay mấy chi tiết nhôm xong sẽ cân chỉnh XYZ cho chỉnh chu giảm sai số.
@Gorlak, garynguyen, sieunhim: Cân chỉnh xong chắc phải làm lại cái chân thôi, chứ phỏng chừng cái máy cũng tầm 140kg mà đứng trên cái chân cò này đúng là  yếu thật. 
@ducduy9104, a thuhanoi: cái spin diy xài bạc 6 nên hơi yếu bác ah. chạy ít thì ko sao, chạy nhìu e không ổn. từ từ tìm bạc 7xx2 thay vào. có đk thay spin khác chắc êm hơn. Ah mà quên, thanks chú Minhcdt để lại cái spin xinh đẹp này. Cái này do người khác diy chứ mình ko đủ khả năng làm cái này nhe.
@bác Xe Còn Hen: Phải làm gá spin lại thôi bác. cái này là có sao gắn đại tạm để chạy thôi. Với còn cái vụ rung khớp nối như trau đổi vs bác chưa khắc phục nữa. hihi

Đường gian nan còn dài.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Nhìn bác làm kết cấu rất ok đấy

----------


## CKD

Em sờ pín này chạy được bao rpm bác?
Bác cho cái thông số chạy dao & thông số dao em đoán cái. Theo em thì chế độ chạy dao chưa phù hợp.

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

Do ko có đồng hồ đo rpm nên không biết chính xác được. Con đó là con DC 4 chổi than. Mình cho chạy 60V liên tục 1 tiếng thì nóng khoảng 50oC. Ước khoảng 4000rpm thôi.
Mình chạy F1200 mm/min. dao end mill 10mm HSS 4 me step over 5mm, ăn sâu 0.3, dùng Artcam xuất code chạy phả mặt. Nhận thấy tốc độ ko đều trong suốt quá trình chạy dao.

----------


## CKD

Tốc độ spindle & feed không ổn lắm với máy khung nhôm. Với đường kính dao hơi to.
Giảm feed xuống ½, xịt cho tí dầu hoặc nước vì dao HSS sẽ ổn hơn.

----------

saudau

----------


## huuminhsh

> Do ko có đồng hồ đo rpm nên không biết chính xác được. Con đó là con DC 4 chổi than. Mình cho chạy 60V liên tục 1 tiếng thì nóng khoảng 50oC. Ước khoảng 4000rpm thôi.
> Mình chạy F1200 mm/min. dao end mill 10mm HSS 4 me step over 5mm, ăn sâu 0.3, dùng Artcam xuất code chạy phả mặt. Nhận thấy tốc độ ko đều trong suốt quá trình chạy dao.


spin 150w mà gặm được con dao 10mm 4 me á mà chạy F1200.thật kinh khũng.150w mà sao nó mạnh nhỉ ?

----------


## saudau

> spin 150w mà gặm được con dao 10mm 4 me á mà chạy F1200.thật kinh khũng.150w mà sao nó mạnh nhỉ ?


Thông số đó là mình chạy thực tế đó bác chư không phóng đại đâu. Vì chỉ muốn xem em nó sức tới đâu thôi, để có gì mấy cao thủ chỉ chọt giúp chứ. Bác xem tỉ lệ trên hình nè (cái mặt bích đó kích thước 98x98, xem như 100x100 cho đẹp số nha bác).



Spin là cái đầu cắt er16 nên mình chơi dao max lun cho đã. hihihi

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## khangscc

> spin 150w mà gặm được con dao 10mm 4 me á mà chạy F1200.thật kinh khũng.150w mà sao nó mạnh nhỉ ?


Spin dạng DC nó công lực lắm bác ui, quá tải là nó tăng dòng lên nên luôn ổn định công lực. Bù lại nó nóng dần

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## saudau

Mãi bận cày cấy, đào xới búa xua nên không có thời gian nhiều cho cái cùi bắp nhà trồng này. Bữa nay buồn buồn lôi cái thớt lên cái, không thôi nó chìm xuống sình lun.

Qua nhiều góp ý mình tranh thủ thời gian chỉnh trang lại chút xíu.
1. Cái tấm ốp vai làm lại bằng nhôm tấm cho nó "đẹp chai" chút.



2. Cái mặt X làm lại nghiêm chỉnh cũng bằng nhôm tấm dày 20mm. Làm thêm cái áo đai ốc vitme có mấy cái lỗ hột dưa, hột xoài, hột mít này nọ cho tụi nó tự lựa thế ái ân với nhau sao cho thật trơn tru mà lại dễ lắp ráp. Cái áo lắp vào mặt X nằm trong cái rãnh hạ bậc sâu 2mm cho lâu ngày nó đừng có bị trượt lên trượt xuống, tới lui này nọ.





3. Thay cái Pín DC bắp chuối bằng Pín Tàu 1.5kw. Làm cho tụi nó thêm tấm rèm nhiếp chính nữa cho yên tâm nạo xoáy.




4. Dây nhợ, máng bọng, ống nước uống giải khát với ống nước tắm heo cũng cũng chỉnh hơn được tý xíu. Tội nghiệp, thân nhà nghèo không có máng lớn nên đành chơi 2 máng 2 bên. Một bên nước, một bên điện. Sẳn làm luôn thêm cho nó cái hộp số cho vitme Z, thứ nhất khỏi phải xài cái lò xo nhìn mất thẩm mỹ, thứ 2 là quay luôn cái step xuống dưới luôn cho gọn.



Còn lại một vài chi tiết nho nhỏ như chổ gắn trạm dây điện, ... còn lắp bằng mấy miếng mica 8mm. Tuy nhiên ko ảnh hưởng gì đến hoạt động của máy. Tấy nhiên là sẽ giảm biên chế mấy miếng mica này trong nay mai.

Cái máy bằng sắt vừa làm xong thì "cái mái" kia đòi đi Sì Gòn sanh roài, đành để yên đó. Chờ ngày 2 mẹ con nó về Long Xuyên mới chạy thử được. Đúng là không có mất gì bằng mất hứng, kakakaka.

----------

CKD, huuminhsh, iamnot.romeo, Luyến, mpvmanh, ppgas, secondhand, thuhanoi

----------


## huuminhsh

> Cái máy bằng sắt vừa làm xong thì "cái mái" kia đòi đi Sì Gòn sanh roài, đành để yên đó. Chờ ngày 2 mẹ con nó về Long Xuyên mới chạy thử được. Đúng là không có mất gì bằng mất hứng, kakakaka.


em cũng lâm vào tình trạng của bác .vợ con nó vô 4 tháng ko làm được j .hic.đồng cảm nghê ghớm luôn

----------

saudau

----------


## mechatronic_hieu

Chủ topic làm đẹp quá, anh ở đâu có gì cho em qua học hỏi với?

----------


## thuhanoi

Máy đẹp chứ ruồi bâu chi nữa

----------

saudau

----------


## ppgas

> Máy đẹp chứ ruồi bâu chi nữa


Đúng đó, máy làm vậy ruồi bâu trượt té rụng chân à  :Smile:

----------

saudau

----------


## vietnamcnc

Âm đầu mấy con lục giác đi cho nó đẹp bác ơi!

----------

saudau

----------


## thuhanoi

> Âm đầu mấy con lục giác đi cho nó đẹp bác ơi!


Thịt mỏng mà âm đầu chi được  :Big Grin:

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

> Thịt mỏng mà âm đầu chi được


Kakaka. Bác này soi e kỹ thế mà e không hay chứ. Đúng đó bác, nhôm tấm có 10mm nên đành ngậm ngùi lắp ốc trên mặt vậy, mình cũng trăn trở vụ này trươc khi lắp ráp, đành chấp nhận xấu tí để được cứng cáp với ae. Với lại đã ráp tới đây rồi mà kêu em tháo ra để hạ âm từng lỗ chắc e đi cấp cứu mất.

----------


## huuminhsh

> Kakaka. Bác này soi e kỹ thế mà e không hay chứ. Đúng đó bác, nhôm tấm có 10mm nên đành ngậm ngùi lắp ốc trên mặt vậy, mình cũng trăn trở vụ này trươc khi lắp ráp, đành chấp nhận xấu tí để được cứng cáp với ae. Với lại đã ráp tới đây rồi mà kêu em tháo ra để hạ âm từng lỗ chắc e đi cấp cứu mất.


nếu mà âm thì chắc không cần phải tháo hết đâu bác .tháo từng con rồi khoan tay rồi bắt lại rồi tháo tiếp chắc không xe dịch j đâu :d

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

> nếu mà âm thì chắc không cần phải tháo hết đâu bác .tháo từng con rồi khoan tay rồi bắt lại rồi tháo tiếp chắc không xe dịch j đâu :d


Khoan tay từng con thì bảo đảm không xê dịch gì (cho dù bác có tháo nguyên hàng ốc đi nữa thì cũng chẳng nhúc nhít miếng nào đâu vì có phay rãnh hạ bậc toàn bộ các chổ lắp ghép). Ông 2nd có gợi ý dùng ốc lục giác M6 đầu dù thay cho lục giác thép, cái đầu mỏng hơn lại đẹp hơn, mà làm biếng òi,  :Big Grin: . Để nguyên nhìn cho giống chiếc xe tăng í mà.

Riêng cái spindle, có bác nào phân biệt chổ này giúp mình tí.

Đây là cái spin của một bác mua trên Taobao: Zheng Zu 1.5KW, collet ER16, *thân dài 213mm*. *Ghi dòng tiêu thụ 7A*. Cái đít đỏ là màu nhôm Anode. *Giá 620 tệ*
Cái hình do bác ấy chụp hơi tối nhưng vẫn nhìn rõ thông số


Đây là con Spin mình mua trên taobao: Zheng Zu 1.5 KW, Collet ER16, *thân dài 230mm*. *Ghi dòng tiêu thụ 8A*. Cái đít đỏ là sơn tĩnh điện. *Giá 750 tệ*
Cái hình mình chụp lúc nằm trên gá nên bị khuất chút nhưng vẫn nhìn thấy được thông số.



Đặc biệt là mua của cùng 1 người bán trên Taobao.

Vậy hai cái này có gì khác biệt? Cái spin của mình khi chạy không tải trong khoảng 200Hz thì dòng tiêu thụ báo trên biến tần là 3.6-4A. Còn chạy ở 400Hz thì dòng tiêu thụ báo 7.xA. Mình dùng biến tần Yaskawa J7 1.5kW

----------


## secondhand

> Vậy hai cái này có gì khác biệt?


- Hàng cao cấp thường được anod
- Hàng thứ cấp ... sơn
- Hàng hạ cấp khỏi cần sơn phết gì hết  :Big Grin: 

Hí hí Pa mà xem được cm này là khỏi ngủ  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

> - Hàng cao cấp thường được anod
> - Hàng thứ cấp ... sơn
> - Hàng hạ cấp khỏi cần sơn phết gì hết 
> 
> Hí hí Pa mà xem được cm này là khỏi ngủ


Kakaka, pa còn thiếu 1 cấp nữa là hàng đã anode, đã sơn, đã dì dì đó mà bị bầm dập gọi là Secondhand.

----------


## GORLAK

> Khoan tay từng con thì bảo đảm không xê dịch gì (cho dù bác có tháo nguyên hàng ốc đi nữa thì cũng chẳng nhúc nhít miếng nào đâu vì có phay rãnh hạ bậc toàn bộ các chổ lắp ghép). Ông 2nd có gợi ý dùng ốc lục giác M6 đầu dù thay cho lục giác thép, cái đầu mỏng hơn lại đẹp hơn, mà làm biếng òi, . Để nguyên nhìn cho giống chiếc xe tăng í mà.
> 
> Riêng cái spindle, có bác nào phân biệt chổ này giúp mình tí.
> 
> Đây là cái spin của một bác mua trên Taobao: Zheng Zu 1.5KW, collet ER16, *thân dài 213mm*. *Ghi dòng tiêu thụ 7A*. Cái đít đỏ là màu nhôm Anode. *Giá 620 tệ*
> Cái hình do bác ấy chụp hơi tối nhưng vẫn nhìn rõ thông số
> 
> 
> Đây là con Spin mình mua trên taobao: Zheng Zu 1.5 KW, Collet ER16, *thân dài 230mm*. *Ghi dòng tiêu thụ 8A*. Cái đít đỏ là sơn tĩnh điện. *Giá 750 tệ*
> ...


Bác kiểm tra sao chứ con mình cũng đít đỏ nhưng chạy mã 400hz nó báo có 1.7A thôi

----------

saudau

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác kiểm tra sao chứ con mình cũng đít đỏ nhưng chạy mã 400hz nó báo có 1.7A thôi


Dòng chạy không tải của máy mình cũng nhỏ thôi, mình dùng cái biến tần 750W chạy mãi không sao cả  :Big Grin: 
Nhân tiện có chút kinh nghiêm : chú ý siết vừa phải cái gá spindle nhé, siết mạnh quá nó ... bó ruột đó  :Big Grin:

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

Vụ này coi bộ căn ah ta?!... Gá spin xiết vảo ko bị bó cốt (vẫn trơ  tru bình thường). Đang định vác theo đi sg qua nhờ bác Giang hay Bác Nam xem mạch giúp mà chỉ sợ mấy bác này nhiều việc, thôi để inbox cho các bác xem sao.

----------


## khangscc

> Vụ này coi bộ căn ah ta?!... Gá spin xiết vảo ko bị bó cốt (vẫn trơ  tru bình thường). Đang định vác theo đi sg qua nhờ bác Giang hay Bác Nam xem mạch giúp mà chỉ sợ mấy bác này nhiều việc, thôi để inbox cho bác bác xem sao.


Ông mua hàng lỏm rồi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  spin tui chạy kiểu gì kiểu kể cả phay mà quay ngược dòng nó chưa lên đc 4A, biến tần có sét sai thông số gì ko đấy

----------


## Nam CNC

các bác chưa biết nguyên nhân thì cứ hay nhận xét dìm hàng , em nói thật hàng nào cũng là hàng china và chắc chắn hàng copy zhen yu thôi , china copy china . Việc ăn dòng quá lớn như vậy là do set biến tần chưa đúng ạ , thôi saudau nhờ CKD hắn set lại cho , 1 chầu cafe nhờ vả là xong.

biết đâu con của bác khang bị mua mắc thôi chứ copy lấy đâu ra hàng xịn mà so giá hehehe. Zhen yu chính hãng không rẻ đâu.

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

Ừ nhỉ ... sao cứ pín là lại nghĩ ngay tới bác Namcnc cho xa nhỉ, có cụ CKD gần nhà mà không chịu qua. Hehehe, tiếng là nhờ vã nhưng thực chất là muốn nhân dịp ở sg dài ngày qua nhà bác Nam chơi để có đề tài hỏi han nói chuyện, chứ chỉ mới biết trên dđ thôi, còn bên ngoài ngje nói ốm mà ốm đến cở nào thì chưa biết.

Còn về con khỉ đít đỏ ở nhà chắc tới tháng sau mới có thể đụng tới nó. Khi nào hết thuốc xách ly cafe xuống Cần Thơ lại cái Cốc đường Mậu Thân vậy. Chứ mình làm ra được cái máy này cũng là do CKD chỉ cho hướng thực hiện đó.

----------


## khangscc

> các bác chưa biết nguyên nhân thì cứ hay nhận xét dìm hàng , em nói thật hàng nào cũng là hàng china và chắc chắn hàng copy zhen yu thôi , china copy china . Việc ăn dòng quá lớn như vậy là do set biến tần chưa đúng ạ , thôi saudau nhờ CKD hắn set lại cho , 1 chầu cafe nhờ vả là xong.
> 
> biết đâu con của bác khang bị mua mắc thôi chứ copy lấy đâu ra hàng xịn mà so giá hehehe. Zhen yu chính hãng không rẻ đâu.


em đâu có xài đít đỏ đâu bác ui, em xài đít đen 800w giải nhiệt gió cùi mía í, rẻ rề

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái đit bác đỏ son coi cụng lạ... vì mấy em Zhenzhou mình hay thấy nó đỏ bầm.

Bác coi lại n10 coi xem nó để mặc định 230V thì giảm xuống, n9 =400Hz.

Còn mấy cái mid vollatage và mid frequency gì đó thì nếu set phải set cho đúng , không đúng có thể nóng môtr hoặc xit khói...
Cái này mình hay để mặc định của hãng.

----------

saudau

----------


## huuminhsh

> Cái đit bác đỏ son coi cụng lạ... vì mấy em Zhenzhou mình hay thấy nó đỏ bầm.
> 
> Bác coi lại n10 coi xem nó để mặc định 230V thì giảm xuống, n9 =400Hz.
> 
> Còn mấy cái mid vollatage và mid frequency gì đó thì nếu set phải set cho đúng , không đúng có thể nóng môtr hoặc xit khói...
> Cái này mình hay để mặc định của hãng.


anodized nó đỏ thẫm còn các thể loại sơn nó đỏ tươi á bác

----------

saudau

----------

